# international bank transfers



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

does anyone know if there is still a limit on amounts that can be transferred out of Egypt? if so, how much is the maximum?

thanks


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

You need to speak to your individual bank who will advise on Central Bank of Egypt Banking Law and Guide of Regulations, see here for clarification: 
http://www.cbe.org.eg/Banking_Laws.htm

I have transferred $22K - $25K USD every week no problem to pay suppliers but always need relevant official invoices.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Big difference between Business and Private transfers I think.

But I've had a lot of problems with transfers recently - very difficult to find out who didn't do what.


----------

